# Show news today?



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone been to a cat show today???? Got any news to share???


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

There don't seem to be much news on the shows yet today.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

We should see the Cat Shows and Events forum


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol... yes i did go there... i mean't on other show results websites. eeryone must be busy!!!!


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

I was at a wedding for one of the moderators on Hubbell Bubbell on Saturday - the results were up on Cat Planet - Home on Sunday though, as they always are


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ours are all up, this weekend should be fun, 4 shows all on the same day, we are covering them all, but be patient, it takes time to type up all the results then post them and photo's.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

4 shows is alot


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

It was Dizzyjenni's Wedding Vicki - You remember her? she is honeymooning in America now  She is also a member here too I think?

Hubbell Bubbell Siamese Cat Chat and Oriental Cat Chat Message Board

here are some pics of the HB members and Jenni at her wedding that we took


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah I know who she is.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

We have more Critiques on our results website, and some HP results too.
So if Mr Meekings has judged your cat, the critique may be on there.
Click on my Cat Show link.


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

i love reading the critiques ...i keep looking for my lots lol


----------

